# Greetings Everyone!



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello everyone I’m Joe - aka Mr. Noodles from New York City, and I’m probably the newest member around, at least since I last checked. I’m owned by White Tea, BK, and Lido-Lido - short for Little Girl. I’ve posted a few times already mainly in the Cat Chat, Feral Cat, and Lounge forums. Oh! I’ve also posted in the American Idol forum but there I’m ignored because if you’re not kneeling, humbling, breathing or talking about the almighty one, dare I mention his name “Sanjaya,” then you can’t get a word in edge wise. 

Right now I have no available pictures of the gang in my new computer except for White Tea in my Avatar, but as soon as I transfer them over and design an appropriate signature I will be showing them. 

Thank you for having me...Mr. Noodles


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, and welcome. Can't wait to see picutres of your babies. I am fairly new here too, but already I have learned alot!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Mr. Noodles


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Mr. Noodles...can't wait to see the kitties. So I gotta ask...what's the story behind your name? And may we call you just Noodles? :lol:


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

*A final tribute*

Well Doodlebug, it so happens that Mr. Noodle is really that goofy comedy character who appears on Sesame Street’s “Elmo’s World.” He’s the one that resembles Charlie Chaplin and does the mime by using gestures. It turns out that my cat Fuzzy used to watch his show all the time, for some reason he was fascinated by Mr. Noodle. Fuzzy has long past away and I thought it would be a fitting tribute to the Fuzz ball if I were to use his idols name in this forum. Hope this has satisfied your curiosity...and yes you may call me just Noodles. 

Kitkat and Leazie, thank you so much for the warm welcome, the pictures will soon be coming.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Joe! 

:2kitties 

I am staff to my beautiful Birman, Cinderella (my avatar), and my new addition, the spunky Miss Cleopatra (part Persian, part little devil) (I need a signature or a new avatar, she feels left out). 

I enjoy your posts!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome Marie and Donna, I feel at home already.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....that's a cute story. I never heard of Mr. Noodles...

Feel free to post about Fuzzy on the Rainbow Bridge forum, he sounds like a character.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Joe!  Can't wait for pictures :wink: .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Joe, I know of only one member in this forum who likes Sanjaya! What you're reading is the rest of us teasing her!  We don't understand how others leave and he is still there. :roll: :?: 

We have corresponded before, but welcome again.


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

I know *Jeanie,* I’m just funning. I mean what can one say about the “almighty one” that hasn’t been said already. The kid is a modern day phenomena with movie star good looks and a bubblegum image that would rival any Hollywood heartthrob... I’m not jealous, to me it’s all good. Like Martha Steward so eloquently puts it, “It’s a good thing!”

*Doodlebug,* Fuzzy was indeed a wonderful cat, he used to do the darnedest things, some of which I will be writing about.  

*Desn,* excellent signatures and animation...really cool! Perhaps you can help me and Marie with our signatures?  

Anyway, thank you everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Joe  . Sure you can both go to my thread, post pictures and tell me how you want them to look :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=37989


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Mr. Noodles!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Joe, sorry I haven't said Hi yet....I'm still catching up...so, "Hi"


----------

